# Shrike vs Starling? It's a wrap!



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Here's my rcc sharpshot of the month entry. Target was a starling , took him with a wing shot. But followed up with a second. Fed to the cats.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice shot man, how do u like those bands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Luck over skill said:


> Nice shot man, how do u like those bands
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. They're pretty fast , got around 300 shots with them no rips or tears so far. Will do a video review on them once they deteriorate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

theTurk said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot man, how do u like those bands
> ...


Awesome, looking forward to that video

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't see the starling, where is it in the video??


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

RatSlucker said:


> I don't see the starling, where is it in the video??


On the power line, just look up from where the bands are lined up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

What's your setup?


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

1" to 3/4" GZK bands, i got from a Chinese vendor as a sample 10"active with a 46" draw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

RatSlucker said:


> What's your setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Are you asking me or are you just showing you replied to my answer?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's nice shootn there Turk! Looking forward to hearing something about this new rubber. Looked from the shot to have a nice zip to it.


----------

